# Bear Creek Arsenal Raided by ICE, 30 Illegals Taken Into Custody



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...raided-by-ice-30-illegals-taken-into-custody/


----------

